

Test your *.js files against jshint before committing - c_t_montgomery
https://gist.github.com/1597099

======
1p1e1
You can use Sublime Text 2 and install Lint plugin. Voilà, automatic JSHint-
ing while coding in JavaScript, PHP, Python, Ruby, Java, Perl and Objective-J.
[http://1p1e1.tumblr.com/post/14262857223/9-reasons-you-
must-...](http://1p1e1.tumblr.com/post/14262857223/9-reasons-you-must-install-
sublime-text-2-code-like-a)

~~~
c_t_montgomery
If I used Sumblime Text 2, I'd absolutely use the Lint plugin. Looks awesome
and I've heard great things.

I've really grown to love my MacVim setup, though.

Thanks!

